# Prototyping a short piece of chamber music in less than 20 minutes



## HiEnergy (Feb 25, 2018)

In my latest screencast I compose a simple tune for three instruments starting from a simple MIDI file with four bars of melody.

The prototyping is done using Synfire, the music is played in Ableton Live with TruePianos, Bohemian Violin and Bohemian Cello.


----------



## HiEnergy (May 21, 2018)

I've created another composing/prototyping screencast using Synfire. This time it's for brass quartet consisting of trumpet/trombone/horn/tuba.
I didn't mess with dynamics and articulations at all, so it's all simple legato, just used the different Figure segment types in Synfire.

The MIDI is played with Bravura Scoring Brass solo instruments in Reaper.


----------

